# Rub A Dub Dub ......



## N2TORTS (May 3, 2015)

Rub a Dub ....Dub ....Redfoots in a Tub .....
(Actually CherryHeads, Hypos and a few Hets .........












JD~


----------



## Jodie (May 3, 2015)

Geez that's a lot of babies.


----------



## Onidara (May 3, 2015)

look at that hypo peeking at you from that egg!


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2015)

Whoa, that's a lot of little ones, of all sizes too, cute.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 3, 2015)

Covetousness.
Envy.
Greed.
I must stop looking at these threads.


----------



## gingerbee (May 3, 2015)

Swim lessons!!


----------



## Big B (May 3, 2015)

Beautiful little babys


----------



## kathyth (May 3, 2015)

Amazing Jeff! Bathing beauties!!


----------



## Killerrookie (May 3, 2015)

I love your hypos so much!!! What do you do with all the babies?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 3, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I love your hypos so much!!! What do you do with all the babies?


Well....some stay here in the states ...others travel the world ....the most important thing is they go to good folks/keepers to see these guys around for years to come ....Did I mention yes ....some are for sell of course'


----------



## Killerrookie (May 3, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Well....some stay here in the states ...others travel the world ....the most important thing is they go to good folks/keepers to see these guys around for years to come ....Did I mention yes ....some are for sell of course'


May I ask how you get these amazing and beautiful hypos from breeding? But the most important question I have is how much


----------



## N2TORTS (May 4, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> May I ask how you get these amazing and beautiful hypos from breeding? But the most important question I have is how much


*The word “ Hypo” is short for “Hypomelanistic”. This term is giving to an animal that has a gene (simple recessive) that greatly reduces melanin black pigment. Often the name is shortened to 'Hypo'. You can find more detailed info here 
www.TortoiseCove.com Click on the top of the page under " Hypo Redfoot Project" . 
I can be reached at [email protected] for pricing and availability 

JD~*


----------



## mike taylor (May 4, 2015)

How long does it take to rehome all them little ones ?


----------



## Killerrookie (May 4, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> *The word “ Hypo” is short for “Hypomelanistic”. This term is giving to an animal that has a gene (simple recessive) that greatly reduces melanin black pigment. Often the name is shortened to 'Hypo'. You can find more detailed info here
> www.TortoiseCove.com Click on the top of the page under " Hypo Redfoot Project" .
> I can be reached at [email protected] for pricing and availability
> 
> JD~*


I'll message you to get the details on the price and stuff when I get home. I'm very interested and never seen a Red Foot like this ever!!


----------



## Telid (May 4, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> How long does it take to rehome all them little ones ?


His secret is that he's actually forming a tortoise society akin to that of the mole-people. He will unleash his army upon San Diego in a wave of creeping doom. Selling them is only a front.


----------



## Onidara (May 4, 2015)

Telid said:


> His secret is that he's actually forming a tortoise society akin to that of the mole-people. He will unleash his army upon San Diego in a wave of creeping doom. Selling them is only a front.


I joke about this to my wife all the time.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 5, 2015)

I love seeing your little ones! Thanks for sharing. I love Redfoots


----------

